# Nachtkerzen! Öffne Dich!



## Conny (11. Dez. 2010)

Hallo,

was man nicht so alles macht aus Langeweile :evil


----------



## VolkerN (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Nachtkerzen! Öffne Dich!*

Hallo Conny,

ein sehr schoenes Ergebnis.  ...da bleibt fast die Hoffnung das dir oefter mal langweilig ist. 

Wie hast du das denn mit den verschiedenen Aufnahmen hinbekommen ? Einfach eine Kamera auf einem Stativ im Abstand von einigen Stunden ein Bild erzeugen lassen ? 

...wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## Inken (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Nachtkerzen! Öffne Dich!*

Hallo Conny!

DAS meintest du gestern mit "Filmchen"?

Wirklich genial! 

Sind die Aufnahmen im Haus entstanden, oder war es bei euch entsprechend windstill?


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Nachtkerzen! Öffne Dich!*

Hi Conny,

du bräuchtest ein kleines Morphing Programm, dann könnte man da sicher noch mehr draus machen.


----------



## Conny (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Nachtkerzen! Öffne Dich!*

Hallo,

bei Makros habe ich die Kamera immer auf dem Stativ. Eigentlich könnte der Fernauslöser die Bilder mache, aber der war kaputt.
Kann man auch mit einem ollen einfach Drahtauslöser machen.
Das ganze dauerte ca. 30 Minuten.
@Joachim die Freeware Morphing-Programme sind nicht so der Hit. Und immer gleich viel Geld für eine Idee bezahlen ...


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Nachtkerzen! Öffne Dich!*

Wie wäre es damit: http://www.foto-freeware.de/winmorph.php


----------



## Conny (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Nachtkerzen! Öffne Dich!*

 
Zitat
"Winmorph wendet sich daher an den anspruchsvollen Anwender mit Hang zu professionellen Ergebnissen. "
Das mag ich  ich werde berichten


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Nachtkerzen! Öffne Dich!*

Dachte ich mir doch...   Bin dann mal gespannt.


----------



## Conny (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Nachtkerzen! Öffne Dich!*

Meine ursprüngliche Idee war ja: nur eben mal eine Mehrfachbelichtung nachbauen


----------

